# doing chkdsk of additional hard drive - ? dos command



## jayderby (Mar 17, 2008)

Laptop with hal.dll error. Have got adaptor to make desktop see laptop hdd as additional disk. When try to access it says unreadable or corrupt. What Dos command do I need to run from xp desktop to do chkdsk on f: drive (ie usb connected laptop hdd). I was told running chkdsk with repair option could resolve laptop hdd problem. If any other suggestions more than grateful!! Thanks


----------



## jayderby (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi - have found answer to this! Ran chkdsk - all worked fine - did lots of repairs and thought laptop hdd back to health but when put laptop hdd back in laptop same error on boot up (hal.dll issing)reconnecting laptop again to desktop via connector to get crucial files off now xp on desktop won't recognise external drive ....any ideas?


----------



## saroosh2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

This batch run at any time to check the number of partitions on a system and check and record the free space for each partition. This information is to be stored in a text file on the server using the computer name and data as the name of the file


----------

